

Idea, to MVP, to PandoDaily in 10 Days: How We Did It - philco
http://blog.meeteor.com/mvp-to-pandodaily-in-10-days/

======
tmcneal
It's interesting to see how startups are able to get media coverage without
previous connections to tech media outlets.

The OP's approach reminds me of a blog post posted on HN awhile back with some
tips for getting press: [http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/how-i-
pitched-te...](http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/how-i-pitched-
techcrunch-and-13-ways-to-get-press-when-you-launch-your-startup/)

~~~
philco
Thanks tcmneal! It's been a wild, wild, ride.

------
gm
So why is important to get on some blog as opposed to, say, start to get
users?

~~~
philco
Easy - it's the cheapest channel that gets you in front of the right
demographic. How would else you get in front of thousands of SXSW attendees
for free? Press is an awesome way to kick off the viral loop.

~~~
gm
If SXSW attendees are the target demographic, then yeah.

